# What service do you use more?



## savannah (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,
Can you please tell me which service you use most for your beloved dogs?

Grooming
Home boarding
Kennels
Dog walker

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Home Boarding mainly, Zimba stays with a lady who has known him from 8 weeks and he adores her.

A neighbour does our dog walking and we occasionally use a groomers. Have never used kennels.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive never had them in a kennels, never needed anyone else to groom them and I do all the walking, they do go to a home boarder once or twice a year for a week though and they love it there.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dog Walking, twice a year for 3 days.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie has been in kennels twice in 2 years.

Never been groomed professionally - Never home boarded and never been to a dog walker.


----------

